# Leo eggs hatching far apart?



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

Had my second baby leopard gecko hatch yesterday but the egg which was laid at the same time still hasn't hatched. Just wondering if anyone else has had eggs which were laid together hatch far apart?


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

swogglenoz said:


> Had my second baby leopard gecko hatch yesterday but the egg which was laid at the same time still hasn't hatched. Just wondering if anyone else has had eggs which were laid together hatch far apart?


Anyone? By the way I mean far apart as in time not distance lol


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah this isn't anything to worry about, as long as the other egg looks good to you, mine have hatched a fews hours after its clutch mate or even a week or more after, just depends on when the leo is ready :2thumb:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

its all temperature related it could be like 82 on one side but 81 on the other mostly your looking at 60 days to hatch out at 82 all mine have hatched @57-58 days all 8 it will also depend on what your using as a incubation medium myself i use the system i have on my Facebook page 100% hatch rate so far 2 left to go

if it works for you stick with it they will hatch when there ready


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers guys, it was looking good until yesterday I noticed the egg started to collapse I was hoping it was beginning to hatch but sadly still no sign. It's been 5 days since the last one hatched but I'm not giving up hope until its black and mouldy lol. Didn't expect anything as healthy as the 2 hatchlings I've got so far until the last few eggs off the mother because she was way too unhealthy/skinny when she was first gravid.


----------

